# laptop screen calibration



## lkavaney (Jun 2, 2007)

how do I go about calibrating the screen on my laptop? its a Dell running XP the colours are so off true its not funny! The screen on the PC is much better but I have better software etc running on here plus its portable.. any tips would be much appreciated!! its awful not being able to fully appreciate and/or edit correctly the images because I cant see true colours

Thank you in advance!! :hail:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2007)

Look into a huey or spyder for calibration.


----------



## BAB (Jun 2, 2007)

Spyder is very good and the calibration device that is placed on the screen has a removable attachment that allows the unit to be used on a laptop screen without damaging the screen.


----------



## lkavaney (Jun 5, 2007)

defintely will invest in one! I'm currently running my laptop hooked upto my PC monitor and viewing both screens. Trouble is a photo I edited last night soley on laptop looks rubbish on the pc monitor but fab on here, another I did on the PC monitor looks fab on that and rubbish on here :lmao: may have to edit the first photo on the pc monitor as well and post them here to get opinions on which is best. thanks for help!!


----------



## lkavaney (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=906266&posted=1#post906266 is link to thread with the 2 versions.


----------



## PatriK-b (Jun 5, 2007)

I would highly recommend spyder too, but be aware of the following:
- Laptop displays have generally less control than LCD screens (no Kelvin or RGB sliders, backlight or lightness but not both,...) so calibration may be not so accurate.
- I could never get spyder express to work on my asus laptop, only spyder pro, so you should make a test before buying.


----------

